# GAME 80: Celtics (44-35) at Raptors (32-47)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

I don't see how the Raptors can beat the Celtics, who just came off an exciting win against the best team in the league (record-wise). Bosh might give us some troubles and Morris Peterson always goes off against us, but I think the Celtics will easily win.

Boston Celtics: 101
Toronto Raptors: 94

Jason Kidd.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

I don't like this game. Last time we played you guys Milt Palacio ( :rofl: ) missed a lay up by taking it from one end of the court to another.

Bosh killed us that game, but thankfully he had to leave.

Anyway, 
Celtics: 103
Raptors: 95

Kidd will lead the night in assists


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

I don't think we'll rest anyone.
We're fighting for Homecourt...
Still haven't won the atlantic either..
So you'll see the regulars out there.
I'm anxious to see what Al can do against Bosh.
Maybe he can torch him like he did Shaq ? 

Celtics 101
Raps 93

Assist man tonight .. LeBron James

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*GAME 80: Celtics (44-35) at Toronto (32-47)*

http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:mRFq4Bq3aM0J:http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~pja/_jpg/monkey.jpg

I was google-ing for monkys today and well I thought he was cute/funny looking so I used him. Since my game threads aren't as great as agoo's, I thought I may as well steal some of his style.

Annnnywaaaay.

The Celtics, coming of a huge win against the Heat and 3 in a row, are traveling up north and taking on their division foes the Toronto Raptors.

The last time these two teams met, the Celtics won in a thriller. Pierces missed a game sealing shot, and Milt Palacio ( :rofl: ) takes the last shot/miss for the Raptors to cause a huge uproar by all Raptors fans. That's what you gotta love about Milt, he's loyal to his old team.

The game also included a game-ending injury for Chris Bosh, the Rapts main guy, who collided awkwardly with Marcus Banks.

For the C's to win this game, we'll need some great interior defense, as well as exterior closing down of their shooters.

The Raptors (fans at least) are trying very hard to lose their last 3 games of the season in order to secure a better lottery pick. Let's hope we can be some help in that.

Also a Celtic win today, will mean that they have won 10 more games than they won last year, and it also will mark their first division title in over a decade.

Check out the Raptors forum, where most of the discussion will take place. (We're invited, or maybe I just invited us  )

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159425


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Jurassic Park is freightening in the dark. Of course, if you're a Raptor fan, its pretty bad with the lights on too. The Raptors are 32-47 and have won just three of the last 10. But hey, its better than the Knicks.










Its been a long, rough year, but hey, its better than being gored, stomped on, and them gummed to death by a dinosaur.










"I'm afriad Chris Bosh will harm me, because he sure don't act like Barney, and he thinks that I'm his dinner and not his friend..."

Second year man Chris Bosh has been the Raptors best player this year with 16.8 ppg, 9.0 rpg, and 1.4 bpg while shooting 47% from the floor. Jalen Rose has been the top scorer with 18.1 ppg, but has done little else (except be unpleasant) with 3.4 rpg and 2.6 apg. Rafer Alston has performed since getting a starting role with 14.3 ppg and 6.5 apg to go with a team high 1.53 spg. Morris Peterson lights the Celtics up routinely so his 12.3 ppg on 41.6% shooting. Mo-Pete put up or tied career highs against Boston in points (37), FGM (12), FGA (22), 3PM (12), 3PA (7). Its a little unlikely that he'll do the same thing again, but it was a little unlikely that he'd do it on January 12th, so lets not write him off. Donyell Marshall has also had moments of brilliance like Mo-Pete's performance, but averages 11.5 ppg and 6.6 rpg while hitting 41.6% of shots from behind the arc. Matt Bonner has suprised with 7.2 ppg amd 3.5 rpg while shooting 53.5% from the field and 43% from beyond the three point line.

As a team, the Raptors can really hurt you from three point land with their 38.6% team shooting. The talent is there that can beat a team like the Celtics if we're not careful going into this game. The Raptors problem is that the talent in place doesn't like to play with the other kids on the floor. If the Celtics are going to take this game and clinch the division, they're going to have to make sure to stay in players faces when they go beyond the arc.

Check out the Raptors forum, where most of the discussion will take place. 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/s...ad.php?t=159425


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors Game Thread 

:wave:

I think we should all work together for tonight's game.
Celtics fans feel free to post in the Raptors game thread, and we will do the same in this game thread.

Good luck.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Celtics- 106
Raptors- 98

Iverson


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Celtics- 96
Raptors- 91

AI


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics 105
Raptors 100

Iverson.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Celtics 108
Raptors 102 

Iverson.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

should be a good game, but i think the Celtics win tonight and clinch the Division Title..

Celtics 98 
Raptors 92


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

We're the Atlantic division champs tonight boys !

Celtics 101
Raps 93

Assist man tonight .. LeBron James

PdP


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Looks like Pape Sow is starting.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

It's finally game time.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Man, I have a bad feeling about this game, but I think we should be able to pull off a win.

Let's win the division for the first time in over a decade.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



aquaitious said:


> It's finally game time.


You said it pal.
I'll also be looking at the Sixers vs Nets game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

The Celtics are 17-7 with Antoine Walker.
This could get ugly.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Antoine Walker goes inside and gets the lay in to go.
That seemed effortless.
2-0 Celtics.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Jalen Rose with a nifty pass to Bosh and he hits from 15.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Sow gets called for goaltending.
5-2 Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

haha, Celtics Heinsight

Winning= Intensity + Chemistry + Energy / Running2 (squared)

CH: Contributions from all elements, too much of one will spoil the formula.

Tommy got a Chemistry book last night.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raef hits the three. He was wide open.
8-2 Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

For the Celtics to win:



> haha, Celtics Heinsight
> 
> Winning= Intensity + Chemistry + Energy / Running2 (squared)
> 
> ...


Tommy Heinsohn, from the Celtics board.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with space and he connects.
8-4 Celtics.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh sends it to Peterson and he hits from beyond the arc.
8-7 Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Whao, nice one handed dunk by Bosh.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Antoine Walker should just go inside. 
He could easily take the Raptors inside.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors shooting 63% and the Celtics are shooting 71%.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors shooting 63% and the Celtics are shooting 71%.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raef and Pierce with 5 points each already.
13-11 Celtics.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pape Sow with a nice pump fake and gets it to go. 
Plus the foul.
That looked nice.
13-13.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pape is impressing me more and more with every game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Antoine Walker should just go inside.
> He could easily take the Raptors inside.


Yeah, I agree.

He was eating up the Raptors, but every now and then somehow he pops out to miss a 3. He was responsible for the C's first 6 points.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors shooting 63% and the Celtics are shooting 71%.


No defense, a lot of running, I love it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Gary Payton with a nice pass.
Where is the defense?
No one ran back on that play.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Another bad turnover, this time by Jalen Rose.
Payton with a nice floater.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

6 turnovers already.
7 points off those turnovers.
19-13 Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Celtics are playing great.

Even some defense, 3 straigh steals.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Peterson gets the lay in to go.
He needs to keep penetrating.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raef with another three.
22-15.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Peterson connects.
That looked nice.
He's heating up.
22-17 Celtics.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

2nd trey for Lafrentz (sp), looks like Mo Pete will have a good game today hes is active thus far.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raef with a 3, he now has 8 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Timeout.
I'm really impressed with Mo Pete's effort in the last couple of weeks.
He doesn't want this season to end.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

There's still more than 4 minutes in the 1st quarter.
Looks like this is going to be a high scoring game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Both teams are putting on a clinic on the offensive end.
The Celtics are 9/13 from the field, and the Raptors are 8/11.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Both teams are putting on a clinic on the offensive end.
The Celtics are 9/13 from the field, and the Raptors are 8/11.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Jalen Rose hits the jumper.
22-19.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors should encourage Ricky to take that jumper and prevent him from driving inside.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pape Sow > Walker :whoknows:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh misses the jumper, but Pape Sow gets the offensive rebound.
He misses the lay in though.
He gets a steal on Walker. 
Pape Sow over Raef and he hits.
Wow.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Araujo may seem like a bust right now, but Pape Sow is sure making up for it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



Pejavlade said:


> Pape Sow > Walker :whoknows:


He's stolen the ball off of him twice already.
:biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Mo Pete with the pull up, and he hits.
Raptors up by 1.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors on a 10-2 run.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pape Sow with a turnaround jumper.
That's not his shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, looks like all our score predictions are a bit low considering the defense both teams are playing. 

lol, both teams are shooting around 70% with 1 minute in the 1st.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

We may be playing great but it would be nice to get a big win instead of having to pull one out by scraping everynight...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



madman said:


> dont worry i have the same problem with milt pilacio


You don't have to worry, he probably won't be on our roster next season.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Omar Cook is in the game!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Payton long 2 over Rafer.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Are you guys ready to see some TO's by Cook? Banks is in.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Oh my goodness.
Bosh almost facialized Al Jefferson.
He'll go to the line.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

MindzEye said:


> We may be playing great but it would be nice to get a big win instead of having to pull one out by scraping everynight...


Aw come on, it's fun watching teams run up and down. Hopefully the Raptors will settle down in the 2nd half.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

If its not too late to make a prediction I say 
Celtics-98
Raptors-82
Assists- Payton


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh gets blocked, but he recovers and sends it to Rose who hits from beyond the arc.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Anima, how about that Blount hook air ball? :rofl:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Wow Raptors are on Fire espically Rose and Mo. :clap:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Aw come on, it's fun watching teams run up and down. Hopefully the Raptors will settle down in the 2nd half.


Yeah I know but with the games lately I have been on the edge of a nervous breakdown...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh just schooled Blount and layed it in.
He has 10 points already.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



madman said:


> why does milt play?
> 
> questions we will never know


Looks like Sam Mitchell has been listenning to you, because he went with Omar and not Milt.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

MindzEye said:


> If its not too late to make a prediction I say
> Celtics-98
> Raptors-82
> Assists- Payton


Pfft, you cheater you.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors up 32-26 at the end of the first.
This is going to be a high scoring game, no doubt.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

We're winning, and so far our offense looks effortless. 
But do we want to win this game?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



Anima said:


> Cause he's not facing Mark ****ing Blount?


True say.
Bosh with 10 points, 3 rebounds and 3 assists already.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Boston shooting 55% while the Raptors are shooting 67%.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

lol. I have been busy lately...I haven't had a chance to check back, but the game could change...lol :angel:...I don't even know how many assists GP has...Im just feelin him tonight...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Hoffa with an ugly looking shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Hopefully we'll keep giving Al the ball.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

time
26-32 Raps.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Al misses both free throws and the shortest guy comes up with an offensive rebound. Nice blocking out by the Rapts.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



aquaitious said:


> Hopefully we'll keep giving Al the ball.


And hopefully we'll keep giving Bosh the ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Update: Nets up 38-25 over the Sixers at the end of the first.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Where's Ricky?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

You know what's great to see? Mark Blount being called for offensive 3 seconds. I love that guy.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

And Blount gets his 3 second violation of the game...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

There's Ricky Davis.
He's had some big games against us.
Will he be 6th man of the year?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Ricky Davis hits from beyond the arc.
Why are we leaving them open like this?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



Anima said:


> And Blount gets his 3 second violation of the game...


haha, time already.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Blount with a nice move on Bosh, and he hits.
33-31 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Hoffa struggling
0/3 and 2 fouls in 5 minutes.
Put Sow back in the game!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Mark Blount again.
He's heating up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Nice pass by Cook.
And Hoffa gives another nice one to Rose.
He hits.
That could have been a foul.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Ricky Davis gets called for travelling.
That's the 9th turnover for the Celtics.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pierce and Payton are going to get back into the ball game now.
Rose to the line.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Good thing so far. Almost all C's have played and they're all playing very well.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Payton with a layup over Milt.
Count it and a foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Great cut by Payton, great pass by Walker.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

:rofl: Perk misses the dunk but the ball still goes in.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Cook penetrates and dishes it to Hoffa who gets fouled while going fo ra dunk.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

What do you guys think of Omar Cook so far?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: Perk just missed an dunk but the ball bounced so high up that it went back in.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raef lays it in.
He's 4/4 from the field with 10 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with a nice block on Walker.
He gets fouled on the other end of the floor.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors are struggling on the offensive end in this 2nd quarter.
They need to start going back to Bosh inside.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh and Rose both lead the way with 11 points.
Raef leads the Celtics with 10.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The "Aqua relife fund" has been chipped away at with a 1000 point donation from ya boi...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Matt Bonner is in.
Thought he would have been in the game earlier.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

MindzEye said:


> The "Aqua relife fund" has been chipped away at with a 1000 point donation from ya boi...


haha, thank you.

Maybe I should take it off. It's kind of fase now, I mean I know that Anima has donated 1000, or 2000 points, and some other people as well.

Heck, I may have gotten like 20,000 already. 

(Probably not, keep donating )


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

An Aaron Williams sighting!
8-1 run for the Celtics.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rafer misses the three, but Bonner gets the offensive rebound and gets the layin to go.
The Raptors have only 10 points in this 2nd quarter.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pierce is having a nice all-around game so far, might be a Trip-Doub happenin


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Update: Nets leading the Sixers 60 to 41 so far in the 1st half.
Vince with 20.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh has only 1 shot attempt in this ball game.
I just don't get why we're not giving him the ball anymore.
Why do we always go away from something that works?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

44-43 Celtics


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Mo Pete goes strong to the bucket.
He has 10 points, 3 rebounds and 3 assists in this game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I wish Doc did a better job at subbing Ricky in and out. I just thought of this, but doesn't Ricky play all of the 2nd quarter and half of the 1st?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Milt misses the jumper, but Bonner gets the offense rebound.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Paul Pierce makes the FT's


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Palacio nails the jumper.
Raptors up 49-47.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bonner misses the jumper, Aaron Williams gets the offensive rebound but he can't get the lay in to go.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Celtics are only 5/12 from the line.
This reminds me of the Nets game where the Raptors struggled from the line in the first half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Banks gets fouled.
Aaron Williams with his 3rd foul in 5 minutes.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Hey Celtics Fans, what do you guys think about Banks?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

50-49 Toronto at the end of the first half.
Raptors with only 18 points in the 2nd quarter though.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

49-50 Raptors at the half


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Mo Pete leading the way for the Raptors with 12 points, while Raef and Pierce both have 10 points for th Celtics.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Another entertaining first half.
Hopefully both teams can keep it up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

The Celtics with 6 blocks already in this game.
The Raptors have only 1.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors have totally cooled down in that 2nd quarter.
They are shooting 42% in this ball game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Update:
Nets leading 65 to 47 over the Sixers at half time.
Carter with 23 points on 9/18 shooting.
Iverson leading the way for the Sixers with 18 points and 4 assists.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors need to make sure that Walker and Ricky Davis don't step up in the 2nd half.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors need to make sure that Walker and Ricky Davis don't step up in the 2nd half.


Good luck with that. There's no way you'll keep Ricky under 20 points. Wanna bet?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors need to make sure that Walker and Ricky Davis don't step up in the 2nd half.



BTW don't you guys WANT to lose?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rafer takes a deep three.
That's not what we need from him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with the two points.
Book it.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Sow picks up a foul


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Sow with a nice hook shot.
57-52 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raef gets the bucket.
He's 5/5.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Wow. 75 53 New Jersey.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh just schooled Raef, and dunked it with authority.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raef answers back with a three.
He has 17 points.
I don't think he's missed a shot yet.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rafer drives, and gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

This has been quite a game.
Raptors have lost by 5 or less points 15 times this season I believe.
This may be 16.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pierce hits.
It's the second half and he's heating up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rafer with a nice pass to Bosh who dunks it.
Tony Allen answers back.
66-65.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with a great pass to Peterson gets the lay in to go plus the foul.
Raptors up 67-66.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with 17 points, 3 rebounds and 5 assists.
He's 7/10 from the field.
He needs to get the ball more.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

When Bosh gets involved, good things happen.
We were struggling on the offensive end in the 2nd quarter, but now that we've gotten Bosh involved again, we are scoring a lot of points.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

This is getting sad.
Bosh 3 straight dunks.
Then Peterson through the lane and 1..

Paul's only taken 6 shots the entire game.
That's not gonna cut it folks.
Only good thing I like about this game is Tony Allen is 3-3 and looks to have his confidence back. 

PdP


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with 5 assists already, that's his career high.
It looks like he'll break it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

The Celtics just did my favorite play, but the Raptors studied it and no pass was able to get to Toine.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Walker misses his second.
67-67.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Nice shot by Paul. Celtics up by 2.
69-67.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rose misses the three.
There was a man right in his face.
Pierce answers back.
70-67.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Jalen Rose just exposing Boston's defense.
He gets the bucket plus the foul.
He'll go to the line for 1.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rose misses the free throw.
He has 16 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with a nice pass to Peterson, who obviously got fouled.
No call.
Boston goes back up the floor and gets an easy bucket.
72-69 Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PhearDaPierce said:


> This is getting sad.
> Bosh 3 straight dunks.
> Then Peterson through the lane and 1..
> 
> ...



Yup, as I said in the Raptors game thread, Tony Allen is playing like he did when he earned his starting spot.

Our free throw shooting is horrible.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Antoine Walker with the open three, and he hits.
Raptors down 75-69.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Our transition D is pathetic.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Guests sign up and join in on all the action. It's free!
Everyone who participates in this game thread gets rep points from me!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

The Celtics are shooting 62% in this game.
Raptors shooting 46%.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors look flat.
Get Pape Sow back in there!


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pierce continues his strong play, 1000pts for me if he gets the TD, you heard it from me first . His 3pt shooting the last 2 1/2 months has really been impressive


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh passes to Bonner who goes strong to the rim, and gets fouled.
He'll go to the line.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Well i got 60 pts so..... i lost all mine on the Clips


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Payton with the post up and e sends it to Blount.
He gets fouled, and gets the continuation call as well.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Peterson misses the open three.
Wow our three point shooting is really struggling without Donyell in the lineup.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Payton gets fouled.
He goes to the line and hits them both.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh gets sandwiched by four Boston Celtic players.
He gets fouled.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Hey you got to be remembered for something  lol


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

This game seems to be running away from the Raptors.
Celtics are up 79-70.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors have lost 5 of their last 6 at home.
It's soon going to be 6 of their last 7 unless the Raptors have a big turnaround in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Even though the season is long over, there seems to be a lot of fans at this game tonight.
Good to see.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

and still hitting 60% !!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with the fadeaway, he gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for his 7th and 8th attempts of the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh has done a little bit of everything in this game.
He only has 3 rebounds though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

End of the third quarter.
Raptors down 82-73.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

aquaitious I told you Ricky Davis wouldn't get 20 points in this game.
He has 6 going into the 4th quarter.
:biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



Turkish Delight said:


> aquaitious I told you Ricky Davis wouldn't get 20 points in this game.
> He has 6 going into the 4th quarter.
> :biggrin:



He'll heat up...if he starts taking shots. He has taken what? 4 shots so far?


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

9 point lead going into the 4th.
Paul needs to get atleast 5-6 shots this quarter.
Get to the line some .. 
Play some solid D I think we got this game won.

PdP


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with 20 points heading into the 4th quarter.
He's averaging 16.8 a game. He's going to need a couple of big games to end up with 17 per game.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pierce needs one reb and 5 ast :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

The Raptors are 2/11 from the three point line, while the Celtics are 7/11.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Our bench production has gone way down since Marshall's injury.
It seems as though he's a bigger part of this team than most of us thought.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Omar Cook gets fouled, but no call on the play.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Ricky Davis with a sick dunk.
He has 8.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Ricky Davis heating up.
He has 10.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Omar Cook open, but he misses the jumper.
86-75 Celtics.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

The Raptors kept this game close in the first half, but in the 2nd half they showed that they don't have anything to gain by winning this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Banks hits the jumper.
Celtics up by 11.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with a nice pass to Rose, he gets fouled but somehow there is no call on the ball.
Rose gets teched.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Omar Cook with a similar play, and he gets called for it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Celtics up 91-77 with 9:17 left.
Can the Celtics get to 110 points in this game?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rose with the bucket.
He has 20.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Omar Cook with a great pass to Peterson who lays it in nicely.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Cook with another great pass to Peterson, and he gets the easy lay in.
Wow.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Cook has had some great passes in this game.
He doesn't have too much confidence in his shot, and that's why he's not forcing anything up.
Instead, he's getting others involved.
Go Omar!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors down 91-83.
Timeout Boston.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PhearDaPierce said:


> 9 point lead going into the 4th.
> Paul needs to get atleast 5-6 shots this quarter.
> Get to the line some ..
> Play some solid D I think we got this game won.
> ...


We need to win by more than 5 points. I got money on this game. 

The youngsters are losing it now, the Vets are probably coming in. I wanna see some Perkins in.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Update:
Nets up 91-75 with 6:16 left in the 4th.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh hestitates, and passes up a shot.
Raptors aren't able to score on the play.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rose with the lay in plus the foul.
How did he get that one to go?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

That was vintage Jalen Rose.
:biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rose hits the free throw, Raptors down 91-86.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors on a 9-0 run.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with the step back, over Raef.
Raptors are on fire.
11-0 run.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Chris Bosh drills his jumper


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Ricky Davis with a big jumper.
Raptors down by 5.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Bosh with a nice fadeaway, but he can't get the shot to go.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pierce will go to the line to shoot two.
Raptors keeping it close.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors might have 3 players with 20 points by the time this game is over.
Bosh has 24, Rose has 23, and Mo Pete has 18.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pape Sow with another solid performance, 8 points and 4 rebounds.
He's really hustled out there.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raef with 17 points and he still hasn't missed a shot.
He's 7/7 from the field.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pierce hits them both.
Celtics up by 7.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Jalen gets fouled on the floor with 4 on the clock.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rose splits a pair.
Raptors down by 6.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Nice rebound by Sow.
Raptors go up the floor and Peterson misses the jumper.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Ricky Davis is 5/15 from the floor and has 5 turnovers.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raef missed a shot!
But the Celtics get the offensive rebound.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Walker gets the lay in to go.
Celtics up by 7 with 2:30 left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Jalen Rose, count it and a foul.
This is a recording.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Damn that Rose, has he missed a And 1 oppertunity yet?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



aquaitious said:


> Damn that Rose, has he missed a And 1 oppertunity yet?


He's Captain Crunch.
:biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

This is one of the biggest game threads ever on the Raptors forum.
Let's keep it up guys.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Sow with 8 points, 5 rebounds and 3 steals.
He's going to be a solid player.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors have only made two threes in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rose hits the free throw.
He has 27.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Walker misses, and Sow with the rebound.
Rose hits!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

That should've been a foul on Pierce.
Jeez.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*



aquaitious said:


> Celtics have just won the division.


phily lost?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

18797 in attendance for this ball game.
Fans are trying to watch the Raptors before this season is over.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rose should have done something earlier.
Shot clock violation against the Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Celtics up 100-96 with the ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

What the hell was Rafer doing?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Game over guys.
At least the Raptors kept it close.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

101-96 with 27 seconds left to play.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

The Celtics have 18 turnovers in this game, while the Raptors have only 11.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

By the way the Nets beat the Sixers 104-83.
Carter with 43 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rose gets fouled, he'll shoot two.
Almost got the bucket to go as well.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Rose with 15 points the 4th quarter.
He has 31 points in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors outrebounded yet again.
40-33.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Pierce hits the first.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Raptors down 103-98.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Game over 103-98.
Exciting game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Congrats to Boston for winning the Atlantic Division.
:clap:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

congtras guys on winning the atlantic, hopefully we will be able to do it next year


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

And that's the game - Celtics win the Atlantic (apparently for the first time in 13 years), with a 103-98 win over the Raptors.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

PP 25 pts on 10 shots, pretty impressive. C's Clinch!!!!!


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> We need to win by more than 5 points. I got money on this game.
> 
> (


I had 100,000 on this game.
They only had to win by 5 ... And they did.

PdP


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

The Celtics ended up shooting 54% while the Raptors shot 45%.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

hell yea i had all my points on this


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

anybody else lose the FSNE feed in the last 40 seconds?

my only dissappointment in this game is that I didn't get to see the last 40 seconds.

Great win though. Raef, Gary and Paul all had fantastic games


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

banner17 said:


> anybody else lose the FSNE feed in the last 40 seconds?
> 
> my only dissappointment in this game is that I didn't get to see the last 40 seconds.
> 
> Great win though. Raef, Gary and Paul all had fantastic games



Yup, I was on the Raptors game thread (which made a bbb.net record) and asked for play by play. 

When the thing went off the Raptors were coming out of a timeout and had the ball.

We fouled Rose (who almost made the basket too), he made both his FT's, then Pierce went to the line and made his next 2.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th*

Another great game by Bosh.
He's this weeks, Raptors Player Of The Week!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

PhearDaPierce said:


> I had 100,000 on this game.
> They only had to win by 5 ... And they did.
> 
> PdP



for u to win they had to win by more than 5...this game was a push...ull get ur bet back and thats it


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">39</td><td align="center">6-10</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">11-13</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">25</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">36</td><td align="center">6-11</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">35</td><td align="center">4-9</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">32</td><td align="center">7-9</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">34</td><td align="center">5-15</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*36-67*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*7-14*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*24-35*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">41</td><td class="bg4" align="right">21</td><td class="bg4" align="right">18</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">27</td><td class="bg4" align="right">103</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">53.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">68.6%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Team Rebounds* - 7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Defensive 3-second violations* - 0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Points Off Turnovers* - 11</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Fastbreak Points* - 13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Points In The Paint* - 44</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Second Chance Points* - 7</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Toronto Raptors STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">C. Bosh, PF</td><td align="right">43</td><td align="center">9-15</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">8-10</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">26</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Rose, SG</td><td align="right">42</td><td align="center">10-16</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">10-12</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">31</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Peterson, SG</td><td align="right">42</td><td align="center">7-13</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Alston, PG</td><td align="right">32</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Sow, PF</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">4-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">O. Cook, G</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Bonner, PF</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Palacio, PG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Araujo, C</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Williams, PF</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">L. Murray, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Williams, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*33-73*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-12*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*30-39*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">33</td><td class="bg4" align="right">21</td><td class="bg4" align="right">13</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">26</td><td class="bg4" align="right">98</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">45.2%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">16.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">76.9%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Team Rebounds* - 10</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Defensive 3-second violations* - 0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Points Off Turnovers* - 20</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Fastbreak Points* - 8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Points In The Paint* - 42</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Second Chance Points* - 8</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------

